# | OHRID | ОХРИД | Its Terracotta Marvels Above the Crystal Clear Waters |



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

OHRID | ОХРИД

*I.* Ohrid (Macedonian: Охрид) is a city in Macedonia and the seat of the Ohrid Municipality located in the southwest of the country.
*II.* It is the largest city on Lake Ohrid and the eighth-largest city in the country, with over 42,000 inhabitants as of 2002.
*III.* Ohrid once had 365 churches, one for each day of the year, and has been referred to as a "Jerusalem of the Balkans".
*IV. *In 1979 and in 1980 respectively, Ohrid and Lake Ohrid were accepted
as Cultural and Natural World Heritage Sites by UNESCO.











St. John at Kaneo by Ayhan Suleyman, on Flickr


Sv.Kliment - Ohrid,Macedonia by vvv.kos, on Flickr


2012 EASTERN EUROPE 0962 MACEDONIA OHRID Saint Panteleimon 马其顿 奥赫里德 圣潘特莱门修道院 by WEIYUAN XU, on Flickr


St. Panteleimon Church by Andrey Khrobostov, on Flickr


St. Sophia (God's Wisdom) church. Ohrid by Krzysztof Żyła, on Flickr


Sveti Naum Monastery & surrounds by SigL, on Flickr


Sveti Naum Monastery & surrounds by SigL, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Church of St. John at Kaneo | Свети Јован Канео

*I.* Saint John the Theologian, Kaneo (Macedonian: Свети Јован Канео) is a Macedonian Orthodox church situated on the cliff over Kaneo Beach overlooking Lake Ohrid.
*II. *The church is dedicated to John of Patmos, the writer of Revelation, who has been by some considered to be the same person as John the Apostle.
*III. *The construction date of the church remains unknown but documents detailing the church property suggest that it was built before the year 1447.
*IV. *Archaeologists believe that the church was constructed some time before the rise of the Ottoman Empire very likely in the 13th century.

_Architecture_
*Type: *Middle-Byzantine.
*Style:* Byzantine style.













Church of St. John at Kaneo by Kuba Abramowicz, on Flickr


Church of St. John at Kaneo, Ohrid by Dren Pozhegu, on Flickr


Church of St. John at Kaneo by Michael Olea, on Flickr


Church of St. John at Kaneo by lvalgaerts, on Flickr


Church of St. John at Kaneo, Ohrid by Sven Landmeter, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Monastery of Saint Naum | Манастир Свети Наум

*I.* The Monastery of Saint Naum (Macedonian: Манастир Свети Наум) is an Eastern Orthodox monastery in Macedonia, named after the medieval Saint Naum who founded it.
*II.* The area where the monastery of St Naum (Albanian: Shën Naum) lies belonged to Albania for a short period from 1912 until June 28, 1925,
when Zog of Albania ceded it to Yugoslavia as a result of negotiations between Albania and Yugoslavia and as a gesture of goodwill.
*III.* It is situated along Lake Ohrid, 29 kilometres south of the city of Ohrid.
*IV.* Established in the year 905.














Sveti Naum by dogmilque, on Flickr


St.Naum by Dusko Tasic, on Flickr


Monastério de St. Naum - Ohrid - Macedônia by Studart1, on Flickr


Best of Landscapes by Igor Danajlovski, on Flickr


Lac d'Ohrid, Macédoine: vue du monastère de St Naum / Манастир „Свети Наум“ by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


Ohrid St. Naum peacock 2 by keithrthompsonphotos, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Church of Saint Sophia | Црква Света Софија

The church is one of the most important monuments of Macedonia,
housing architecture and art from the Middle Ages.
_Architecture_
*Type:* Middle-Byzantine.
*Style:* Byzantine style.
*Completed:* 9th century AD.




















Dr. J. Székely









This illustration was made by RašoAn [CC BY-SA ([url]https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)]
[/URL]

DSC01901 by jl_sassafras, on Flickr


Ohrid - St Sophia by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr











St.Sophia (Ohrid, Macedonia) by Petar Trifunoski, on Flickr


Ohrid by Ben Jens, on Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Beautiful location and beautiful monuments. They have some similarity with the Spanish architectural style known as "mudejar"


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree, I'd say the combination of terracotta and stones gives the architecture a very nice charm, especially combined with the waters below the hills over which they're constructed.
In person the Peafowl birds usually climb on the roofs and that makes the whole place even more interesting to me. I'm glad that you like the architecture, I even noticed some similar terracotta buildings in your Madrid thread and I get the inspiration to open this thread.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Church of Saints Clement and Panteleimon | Црква Свети Климент и Пантелеjмон

*I.* It is a Byzantine church situated on Plaošnik in Ohrid, Macedonia.
*II.* It is attributed to Saint Clement of Ohrid, a disciple of Saint Cyril and Saint Methodius.
*III.* Archaeologists have come to believe that the church is located on the site where the first students of the Glagolitic alphabet
used to translate the Bible into Old Church Slavonic.

_Architecture_
*Architect:* Clement of Ohrid.
*Type:* Middle-Byzantine.
*Style:* Byzantine style.
*Capacity:* 3,000.






















Church of Saints Clement and Panteleimon in Ohrid by Alen Šajina, on Flickr


St Clement’s Church, Ohrid. by praccus, on Flickr


Plaoshnik Monastery by Sinisa, on Flickr


Basilica patterns by Geoff Wong, on Flickr


Plaosnik Ruins by andrej stefanovski, on Flickr


Ohrid - Macedonia by Sanne Aabjerg Kristiansen, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Not everything in Ohrid is terracotta, and this video allows a nice overview.
It's not California, but it has a very distinctive charm. (still great choice of music)

AERIAL OHRID | ОХРИД ОД ВОЗДУХ


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Now have a look at the crystal clear waters of the swan lake and its springs.

LANDSCAPES | ПЕЈЗАЖИ













ohrid-70 by Ivan Penev, on Flickr


Galicica NP, Ohrid Region - Macedonia by LeszekZadlo, on Flickr


clear water of Crni Drim by Nada, on Flickr


Are you not entertained? by Sasho Caki, on Flickr


CNV000008 by dimitri, on Flickr


Blue Water and White Swans, Lake Ohrid, Macedonia by Kel Squire, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

There's a fortress just above the hills.

Samuel's Fortress | Самуилова тврдина

*I.* It is a fortress in the old town of Ohrid.
*II.* It was built during the rule of Tsar Samuel at the turn of the 10th century. 
*III.* It was heavily restored in 2003 with the addition of entirely new battlements where none had survived.
*IV.* According to recent excavations by Macedonian archaeologists, it was contended that this fortress was built on the place of an earlier fortification,
dated to the 4th century BC, which was probably built by King Philip II of Macedon.













Ohrid: Samuel's Fortress by OVPM - OWHC - OCPM, on Flickr


Ohrid: Samuel's Fortress by OVPM - OWHC - OCPM, on Flickr


IMG_2519 by Michael Kragh, on Flickr


macedonia_009 by Alex Francis, on Flickr


IMG_2522 by Michael Kragh, on Flickr


Poppies on Lake Ohrid by Tim Brook, on Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Architecture lover said:


> I agree, I'd say the combination of terracotta and stones gives the architecture a very nice charm, especially combined with the waters below the hills over which they're constructed.
> In person the Peafowl birds usually climb on the roofs and that makes the whole place even more interesting to me. I'm glad that you like the architecture, I even noticed some similar terracotta buildings in your Madrid thread and I get the inspiration to open this thread.


Madrid is not significant in the mudejar architecture, you should know the mudejar of Aragón, considered world heritage, also of other regions such Castile. 

Perhaps I should make a thread about the architectural mudejar of Spain, but I have little time, already it will see 



Mudejar. Teruel por Jorge Sesé, en Flickr​
*But continue with your great thread* :cheers:


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

That's a lovely piece of terracotta architecture, I've read about Aragón and its world heritage when you first mentioned the "mudejar" style, I've googled it, there are similarities indeed. 
Ohrid also has world heritage sites, especially the old city which has quite interesting white houses with terracotta roofs and brown/black window frames, the old city also has an amphitheater where a lot of cultural happenings take place, especially during summer. I shall post the houses over here too. I'm very happy that you enjoy this thread. I also enjoy your Madrid thread, it captures Madrid in a real modern vibe, like one of Europe's finest capitals.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Ohrid's houses | Куќите на Охрид

_Robevi family house_









Silfiriel [CC BY-SA ([url]https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)]


Ohrid Old Town Architecture by Aleksandar Stolevski, on Flickr

_The House of the Kanevce family
_
[/URL]
"Old town" architecture, Ohrid by Slave Stojanoski, on Flickr


Gamlebyen Ohrid by nattugla2007, on Flickr


Ohrid old town house by Darko Angelov, on Flickr


Ohrid Old town by Dalibor Majstorovic, on Flickr


Canon-20140608-IMG_8980.jpg by dovodo, on Flickr


Gamlebyen Ohrid by nattugla2007, on Flickr


Ohrid old town by Sasho Lazarevski, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Bay of Bones | Залив на коските

*I. *Museum on Water - an archaeological complex.
*II. *On the southern coast of Gradiste Peninsula in the Bay of Bones, a pile-dwelling settlement has been erected, 
which in the past was spreading at a total surface of 8.500 m2. 
*III.*Bay of the Bones is an authentic reconstruction of a part of the pile-dwelling settlement, 
dating back between 1200 and 700 BC.


Bay of Bones #1 by Clive Stanley, on Flickr


Bay of Bones by Mucahit Cetin, on Flickr


IMG_2588 by Michael Kragh, on Flickr


IMG_2588a - IMG_2587 by Michael Kragh, on Flickr


IMG_2591 by Michael Kragh, on Flickr


IMG_2591a - IMG_2593 by Michael Kragh, on Flickr


Lake Ohrid by Natalie, on Flickr


Bay of Bones #9 by Clive Stanley, on Flickr


Bay of Bones #8 by Clive Stanley, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Winter is coming.


ohrid-macedonia-photo%2520%25281%2529 by Macedonia Travel, on Flickr


Winter 2011 (TR, MK) (41 of 50) by Manny Moss, on Flickr


Ohrid 38 by TimothyShoup, on Flickr


Winter 2011 (TR, MK) (43 of 50) by Manny Moss, on Flickr


Ohrid 53 by TimothyShoup, on Flickr


Deep Snow Sightseeing by Stephan Plepelits, on Flickr


Winter gathering by Boris Naumoski, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

As you can see in a lot of the pictures there are mountains on the edges of the lake, the mountain is called Galičica, it's a national park. Here's more of it.

National Park Galičica | Нацонален парк Галичица


IMG_0329 by MISKO TANESKI, on Flickr


Galičica National Park by Jaime Pérez, on Flickr


Galicica by Martin Dimitrievski, on Flickr


Galicica by Martin Dimitrievski, on Flickr


Golden shimmer by Sonja*, on Flickr


The sources of the Black Drim by lvalgaerts, on Flickr


Galičica - Ohrid, Macedonia by Vocko, on Flickr


We rule the world! by Slave Stojanoski, on Flickr


Галичица / Galičica, 2008 by otx, on Flickr


Galicica_Peperugi_Erebia_sp by Necovska, on Flickr​


----------



## CactusLord (May 7, 2016)

Very nice looking indeed, as Castor said above many of these buildings resemble old architecture in Spain, many of those constructions could fit very well in my region (Castilla Y Leon, the same as Castor).


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

So glad to read that we have similarities.  Spain is one of my most favorite European countries alongside France, Portugal and UK.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

MONUMENTS | СПОМЕНИЦИ













Church of St. Sophia, Ohrid, Macedonia by Jessica Ebertz, on Flickr


DSC01832 by jl_sassafras, on Flickr


20140516_144517 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr​


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Sveta Sofija Cathedral by kieranocallaghan, on Flickr


Sv. Sofija_001 by Lav Lutalica, on Flickr


Lake Ohrid by kieranocallaghan, on Flickr​


----------

